# outfitters..?



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I was just wondering, because i don't know, if anyone knows, if most outfitters that start an outfitting business are just people that are related to "big" landowners and see an easy $1 so they start a business, or are they hardcore waterfowlers and such that do it because of their love for the sport and want their job to be the best job in the world no matter how much money they make??? whats everyones thoughts??


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

A hunting buddy and I always talk about doing this, IMO you need both of what you mentioned. If i had the land or the connections to the land i would start one because i love waterfowl hunting and would love nothing more then to do it as my "job"..... just like any other job you have to like what your doing or your not going to be happy in your job.

Although I think it is different for everyone. I like working on cars, i have fixed up a few muscle cars and can do about anything with a car, but would i want to go to work at a body shop sanding on cars and fixing cars all day, no. Its just another hooby for me.

Waterfowling for me isnt like that, its a lifestyle. I could see how someone who has all the land and sees the oppurtunity to make the money would do it. If they thought of hunting as a hobby and something they like to do then i say it would be easy for them to start it and then hire help.

I guess i just dont see someone who didnt love the sport wanting to get up at 4 in the morning every morning just to take people hunting. I would think you would have to love seeing/calling/working waterfowl for it to be your job. Although i think those related to big landowners could start it and hire "hardcore waterfolwers" to guide for them.....

This is just what i think....not sure how it actually is , im sure its a little of both, but if i were to do it.....it would be because i would love to do it day in and day out.....just need the land...hopefully when i retire from the AF in 17 years but by then land will be 8000 an acre and i wont be able to buy my own land


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

When you take your favorite pastime and turn it into a business things change dramatically. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> When you take your favorite pastime and turn it into a business things change dramatically. Be careful what you wish for.


I've heard this so many times and wouldn't ever question it! I know a certain someone that guides on Devils Lake that can't even stand to fish on his own anymore. Fishing on the weekends is no longer even a thought for him and that's pretty sad!

Think about it: You take people out hunting/fishing enough, you get to the point where it's a job and it's almost impossible to enjoy it for yourself anymore!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just did a business plan for a project in a class on starting an outfitting business. Mainly bc me and a buddy talked about it, i would never consider it after the business plan i did and what it would cost. And i wouldn't want the hassle of dealing with the people who didn't shoot what they expected. Lots of variable in that business.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

been there done that, guided waterfowl hunts on saginaw bay for one year, that's all I could take. Treated some people to some fantastic open water waterfowl shoots, all the whining and slob hunting almost wreaked it for me. I would never do it again.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think sometimes it would be like babysitting a rich, whiny complaining slob who can't do anything himself and blames you for all his dumbass mistakes. I'm sure you would have some great clients, but the bad ones would be more common and ruin it in the long run.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I understand what you guys are saying about babysitting thing, but i take new people that are interested in hunting but have never waterfowl hunted before. Most fell in love with it and ended up buying dekes and enjoy going every once in ahwile. Maybe they treated me better because they know me but we usually have good hunts so they really couldnt complain anyway.

And some of you guys mention that it would get old and thats why i put the thing about the body shop, i love working on cars but i wouldnt want to do it everyday then i wouldnt be able to go home and work on mine. So i know exactly what you guys are talking about. I just dont feel that way about waterfowl hunting, I THINK i would be perfectly happy taking people hunting....

Might feel differently once i actually do it, like some others have mentioned but i guess everyone needs to find out for themselves.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

No taking new people out hunting with me is fine, done that had great times. I think thats different bc a lot of times they really want to learn the sport. And most of the time they like it. I believe it would be different if they are paying you for a hunt and they believe it will be successful. But i might be wrong, i dont get paid to take people hunting, i do it for them and myself and maybe making new hunting partners in the future.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah i understand thats why i do it to


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Money changes everything! :eyeroll:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I loved to do taxidermy and did it as a hobby. My family than convinced me to open up a business, this was in the early 90's. I became so much of a burden meeting deadlines, taking phone calls, dealing with people that would make payments or pick up mounts that it lost it's enjoyment for me. I shut my business down after 10 years.

I am just now starting to do mounts agina after 6 years away from it and am actually starting to enjoy it again.

Listen to the advise above and just hunt/fish/ whatever outdoors for your own enjoyment.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

but other people do it so obviously people do it, it just may not be for some people, but others enjoy it. I wouldnt want it to become " gosh i have to get up and go to work".....then yes it would suck


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Talking about doing something and actually doing it for a given period of time are 2 totally different scenarios.

You might like it and you might not, but I can almost guarantee that your "pure" enjoyment of the outdoors will eventually subside somewhat.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

Another consideration these days would be the influence of outdoor television. You would get plenty of people that would expect that their experience match what they see on TV. Which might be four days of footage edited down to twenty minutes.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

One thing most hunters don't realize is when your guiding waterfowl your hunting every day. Up at 3am working your butt off until noon (some outfitters do all day hunts) and then scouting the afternoon looking for tomorrow every day of the season. You have to make hay when the sunshines.

The throw in the new hunters choice laws, stressing out over the quality hunt, (repeat clients and tips are made from good hunts) and dealing with some of the metally challenged people you get the chance to hunt with it's a lot more challenging than one thinks.

I used to guide fisherman and it took me 4 years after that to fish on my own and now I maybe fish 3 or 4 times a year.

Seriously think about it, while the land leasing and all that sucks these guys (maybe not the fly by nights) are busting their respective butts.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> When you take your favorite pastime and turn it into a business things change dramatically. Be careful what you wish for.


Amen...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think a better question is: Why are all the big name guys guides? Foiles, Zink, Powers, Stahl, Therien, Grounds.......all of them are outfitters. Did they lose their passion, or do they still have it? What about the kid that loves baseball then becomes a pro? Do they lose their passion? Or do they see baseball as their job? (More money obviously.) Tough questions.

Still guides suck! :lol:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

From what I know Tim Grounds isn't the happiest man in the world, he took Foiles and Zink under his wing many years ago, taught them about calles ect, and what did they do, stole a huge portion of his market share. If you watch 24/7 you can see how much time Zink has to put in, its not like its exactly an easy existence. Hunting today shold be a recreational sport for families.


----------

